# Ankona Advent vs Salt Marsh Heron



## mvfarrell1179 (Mar 15, 2013)

For those that have seen or ran both in person I’m debating the Advent vs Heron... any pros / cons to one vs the other? 


Also for everyone that’s ordered a boat any recommendations on options? Something you wish you had gotten or something you are 100% glad you did?


Also any pics of the different consoles? 

As far as how I will use the boat, primarily for fishing in coastal N.C. with some traveling here and there. Maybe short runs with family but my Parker 21 will be the family boat. Previously owned an Action Craft 1720 and a Lake & Bay backwater 20. So I know I’ll be going to a more technical boat but that’s what I’m looking for. I understand there are some trade offs with ride and dryness for draft. 


Thanks everyone


----------



## Dustin2785 (Apr 30, 2013)

Had a heron and loved it. One thing that is a must with the heron is trim tabs. Sold the boat about 5 months ago and regret it but my new jon boat is better suited for where I fish.


----------



## eightwt (May 11, 2017)

Dustin2785 said:


> but my new jon boat is better suited for where I fish.


What are you running and where, ? Thanke


----------



## copperhead (May 30, 2008)

The Advent is a derivative of the Heron 16. Originally there was only going to be one Advent built, its what I specifically wanted since I usually fish alone or only 1 other. And, well, I can make whatever I want  So its a Heron 16 with 8" taken out of the middle, put back together and then I added a version of the 18's variable radius transom. It really turned out to be exactly what I wanted. 

So you mentioned family and that tells me the Heron would be a better fit, able to handle 3 or 4 folks aboard. The H16 offers more storage and larger livewell too, with the livewell capable of being more dry storage also.

There's no real difference in ride or draft, either one will surprise you how well they can take open water crossings up your way.

The Heron 16 will now come with either the Heron 18 console or the Advent console, your choice. Both allow for the larger electronics now the mainstream. Battery, sw, relays and fuse blocks are all mounted in the console too. 

Thanks for your interest!

Mel


----------



## mvfarrell1179 (Mar 15, 2013)

Mel,

Thanks for the response! Typically it will see a lot of solo time or one other angler. I’m really liking the look of the advent but I do like that large well on the Heron. Also I like the fact that the length of the Advent falls between the 16 and 18 Heron. With them being different versions of the same hull more or less, is one more tippy than the other? 

Have you done a side console Advent yet? And with a side console where would the battery and relays end up? 

Mike


----------



## Dustin2785 (Apr 30, 2013)

eightwt said:


> What are you running and where, ? Thanke


Running a 1652 G3 bare bones setup with a tiller 2 stroke 50 yamaha. I live and Chokoloskee and fish way in the back country in creeks that are super tight. Don’t feel near as bad now bouncing my jon boat off of trees than I did with my heron. And it was a pain cleaning red mangrove stripes of my nice white deck.


----------



## lemaymiami (Feb 9, 2007)

Amen on that "bouncing the boat off of mangroves" routine. Day before yesterday I ran my old seven foot wide Maverick up the Ferguson (all the way up....) and every time I do it I remember that it's not a great idea to stuff a wide skiff up a narrow creek... I'll be re-attaching my stern light my next day off of the water.... I was able to get all the mangrove staining off of the deck (but the ghost marks came back the next day - so that's also on my to-do list...).

Jon boats are very handy when you want to disappear up tiny creeks and get back where no one else is willing to go...


----------



## Dustin2785 (Apr 30, 2013)

Magic eraser was my best friend when I had the heron. Ferguson used to be a cake walk before Irma came through and laid some trees over. Still plenty of people fishing it just in smaller boats


----------



## BCD1841 (Jul 27, 2018)

Where in NC are you located? I am in the Wilmington area and you are more then welcome to test ride my Heron 16. Only options I would have added during the build would be recessed cup holders and padding under the gunnels where rod storage is. I went with a side console and couldn't be happier with the boat.


----------



## mvfarrell1179 (Mar 15, 2013)

BCD1841 said:


> Where in NC are you located? I am in the Wilmington area and you are more then welcome to test ride my Heron 16. Only options I would have added during the build would be recessed cup holders and padding under the gunnels where rod storage is. I went with a side console and couldn't be happier with the boat.


Hey! I lived in Wilmington for years. I’m currently in Puerto Rico but moving back to NC this summer (active duty CG). I may have to take you up on that! I’m really torn between these two boats. Personally I was leaning toward a side console. Do you have pics of yours??


----------



## BobGee (Apr 10, 2019)

BCD1841 said:


> Where in NC are you located? I am in the Wilmington area and you are more then welcome to test ride my Heron 16. Only options I would have added during the build would be recessed cup holders and padding under the gunnels where rod storage is. I went with a side console and couldn't be happier with the boat.


I'm in Wilmington and I'm trying to decide on a Heron 16 or Cayenne. I'd really like to see your Heron and talk with you about it.


----------



## JT McStravic (Jun 5, 2018)

BobGee said:


> I'm in Wilmington and I'm trying to decide on a Heron 16 or Cayenne. I'd really like to see your Heron and talk with you about it.


I have a cayenne in Richmond Hill, GA if you haven’t seen one in person yet, might be a bit of a haul for you to come down but your more then welcome too.


----------



## BobGee (Apr 10, 2019)

JT McStravic said:


> I have a cayenne in Richmond Hill, GA if you haven’t seen one in person yet, might be a bit of a haul for you to come down but your more then welcome too.


Thanks! I appreciate the offer. I have to drive down to Tallahassee in May so I may take you up on that.


----------



## JT McStravic (Jun 5, 2018)

BobGee said:


> Thanks! I appreciate the offer. I have to drive down to Tallahassee in May so I may take you up on that.


Alright sounds good man just let me know!


----------



## Lagoonnewb (Apr 16, 2017)

Having ridden on both and owning the Advent for 7-8 months now it would be really hard for me to choose between the two. I have started fishing solo a lot recently and the Advent always impresses me. Plenty stable enough for me and my girl when she goes with me, poles straight and quietly with the curved transom it also keeps its momentum when polling which is good when fishing solo. Trim tabs are a must on both skiffs the Advent won’t plane without them lol ask me how I know. I’m running a Honda 40 with a Honda 13pitch stainless prop and by myself I have seen 35mph with a light load, with 2 people I cruise at around 28 with my top end being around 32. I do with I have a livewell and not just the baitwell however the baitwell will hold a slot size red for like 4 hours. Both skiffs are very dry and can handle rough water but I would give the win to the heron. Overall I’m very happy with the Advent and would recommend it, but if your wanting to have the 3-4 person capability then look at the heron


----------



## BobGee (Apr 10, 2019)

BCD1841 said:


> Where in NC are you located? I am in the Wilmington area and you are more then welcome to test ride my Heron 16. Only options I would have added during the build would be recessed cup holders and padding under the gunnels where rod storage is. I went with a side console and couldn't be happier with the boat.


I'm in Wilmington and I'm on the Heron 16 wait list. I would love to see your boat and talk with you about setup.


----------



## James Humphrey (Dec 31, 2017)

Lagoonnewb said:


> Having ridden on both and owning the Advent for 7-8 months now it would be really hard for me to choose between the two. I have started fishing solo a lot recently and the Advent always impresses me. Plenty stable enough for me and my girl when she goes with me, poles straight and quietly with the curved transom it also keeps its momentum when polling which is good when fishing solo. Trim tabs are a must on both skiffs the Advent won’t plane without them lol ask me how I know. I’m running a Honda 40 with a Honda 13pitch stainless prop and by myself I have seen 35mph with a light load, with 2 people I cruise at around 28 with my top end being around 32. I do with I have a livewell and not just the baitwell however the baitwell will hold a slot size red for like 4 hours. Both skiffs are very dry and can handle rough water but I would give the win to the heron. Overall I’m very happy with the Advent and would recommend it, but if your wanting to have the 3-4 person capability then look at the heron


question about starboard hatch how much storage is in there. would you cut the tub out and just finish the inside?


----------



## Lagoonnewb (Apr 16, 2017)

James Humphrey said:


> question about starboard hatch how much storage is in there. would you cut the tub out and just finish the inside?


Both rear hatches are the same size, more like a 12gal baitwell. You can put a lot of stuff in there, a few flyboxes is what I normally have in there along with a small set of tools and a larger yeti water bottle. I have also used the baitwell as a cooler and it holds 40lbs of ice if that gives you more of a size comparison.


----------

